# Marijuana sex ed.



## Mutt

Here is a chart.


----------



## Mutt

Pics of a male plant


----------



## Mutt

Pics of a female plant


----------



## Hick

and heeeere's "Hermi"





and a late in flower hermie, showing "nannners"


----------



## Mutt

Well, after many questions on alternating nodes. Here is two pics. This shows that the plant has reached sexual maturity and is ready to commence the flowering cycle.


----------

